# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > FABtotum Forum >  Indiegogo Fabtotum Update #8

## Eddie

*Email Contact & Fullfilment updats.

Dear Backers
As expected, this week we sent out emails in order to register your color preference and check once again the shipping address provided on Indiegogo.
We had some issues with some email recipients and our ISP blocked some of those due to suspecting spam activities, so please be certain you received it followed the contained instructions.
After the online form is filled and submitted you won't be able to edit it, but the link will still show you the status of your perk.
If you aren't able to open the contained link, please try pasting it in your browser.
If you still have problems or you want to edit your perk preferences and address feel free to contact us at info(at)fabtotum.com
Color Options
One of the main reasons the emails were sent now in the first place was to gather some data to order plastics for the molds (see previous update). 
Molds are being prepared and we have to plan the supplies of plastic in advance to be able to have the shells during early May.
If you remember, in the early days of the campaign, we promised 3 extra colors as the first stretch goal. However, after stretch goal #6 we changed the shell materials to improve strenght and performaces, and the colored cover i'ts now made from injection molding instead of a cheaper vacuum forming.
The improvement in quality was huge but as a side effect we moved from forming flat PET panels (commercially available in small quantities) to injection molded of raw enriched polimer granules. Polimer granules have a minimum order quantity of 1000kgs each color. This order quantity is very high and for this reason only 3 granules colors can be purchased by us at this time.
We are looking for a possible solution with our backers to honor our very first stretch goal, even if the requests for those extra colors are actually very few.
As for the remaing stretch goals, we nailed all of them (and in each of those we did far more than expected).
At this point the FABtotum Personal Fabricator can still be received in the 3 "classic" colors of the campaign: Black, White, Red. 

Coming next: Indiegogo Campaign Update #8
Pre-production prototype, user interface and more!
See you next week!

Yours,
FABteam
*

----------

